# hog dog breeding



## jjtonks (Jan 25, 2013)

hey yall i am interested in what yall think of a catahoula or black mouth mixed with a walker hound for a strike dog. im thinking if i did this mix i might end up with a dog with a little more nose, the only thing im worried about is that it might cause it to me open on track and thats what i dont want. would i be better off with a plott crossed with my cur to maybe get a silent dog with better nose. if anyone has any thoughts please let me know.


----------



## brandonsc (Jan 26, 2013)

only one way to find out let'em have their fun and try the pups out and see


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 27, 2013)

I had a female that was walker/pit cross. She was medium to long range and dead silent. I oils love to try that same cross again and may if I can find a real good male walker.


----------



## Boar Buster (Jan 29, 2013)

I wouldn't take a chance in breeding any kind of hound with another dog for hog hunting. Just the thought of a track barking dog is enuff to scare you.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 29, 2013)

All you gotta do is to hunt a puppy with quiet dogs and 99%will not bark on track.


----------



## Bowtech99 (Jan 29, 2013)

I hog hunt with hounds. Look up Cutter Bay Kennels, thats where 2 of my hounds come from. 

Gotta Bluetick fixin to come in too if you interested in makin that cross. 

Opening on track aint that bad, like the hogs dont hear and smell ya'lls curr's bustin thru the woods. Love hearin them bawl and hear pigs squeelin!


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 30, 2013)

Shoot I love the open mouth ones. I want to know they can smell it or it's time to head to another part of the club. Send them my way if you don't want the open mouth dogs I'll come and get them if you aren't too far away.


----------



## Boar Buster (Jan 30, 2013)

jjTonks you are around my neck of the woods and I been hunting around here for 18 to 19 years and for the area and the hogs we hunt, keep em quit and you will see better results. I am not Knocking the open dogs, I am just saying for our area and the hogs we hunt it is better to keep em quiet. I hunt straight bird dogs and catch 95% of the hogs soon as they jump em out of their bed.


----------



## jjtonks (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone on here ever tried a parker cur. Im looking at getting one to try.i have herd good things.


----------



## boarman123 (Feb 11, 2013)

Try cathoula mix with birddog there silent on track as well they make good strike dogs and bay dogs


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Feb 11, 2013)

jjtonks said:


> Has anyone on here ever tried a parker cur. Im looking at getting one to try.i have herd good things.


   I got a friend who has a parker and that thing is the real deal . takes a track, winds , silent , and fast.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 11, 2013)

I had some pups, accidently crossed my male original mtn cur with my female walker, I kept one, there almost 5 months old, all are treeing already, If I had any left I would have given you one.


----------



## jjtonks (Feb 14, 2013)

I think im gonna look for either a parker cur male to breed my female or else im gonna try for a half cur half plott to knock her up. Maybe i can get a silent dog with a little more range.


----------



## sghoghunter (Feb 15, 2013)

I've been wanting to find a female Parker to breed my male plott to


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Feb 15, 2013)

If you get the right strian of bmc(and cat I would think never had one ) you'll have all that and won't have to breed for it just rasie it and hunt it.I had some from Lewis Ross(pineywoods bmc's) out of Tx. that would take a track from the road and find and bay them.I know why don't you still have them I let them get to old to breed spending the last few years with my kid traveling now by kids are gone and so are my dogs,so I 'm back at ground zero.


----------



## booth7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Boar Buster said:


> jjTonks you are around my neck of the woods and I been hunting around here for 18 to 19 years and for the area and the hogs we hunt, keep em quit and you will see better results. I am not Knocking the open dogs, I am just saying for our area and the hogs we hunt it is better to keep em quiet. I hunt straight bird dogs and catch 95% of the hogs soon as they jump em out of their bed.



Boar buster u wanna sell one of these bird dogs your talking about??


----------

